# 71' GTO steering wheel



## Animalmutha (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a 71' GTO 400 and i'm looking for an OEM steering wheel. I currently have a Grant and would like the stock one that came on the 71' GTO's. Any companies sell them? and what were the options back then? Could they be ordered with different styles? Pics would help also, Thanks


----------



## 400 4 speed (Jul 1, 2013)

Animalmutha said:


> I have a 71' GTO 400 and i'm looking for an OEM steering wheel. I currently have a Grant and would like the stock one that came on the 71' GTO's. Any companies sell them? and what were the options back then? Could they be ordered with different styles? Pics would help also, Thanks


Not sure I can help but I know my 71 GTO car & build sheet has a code *N30 Block #61 Strg Whl 007JD






New to the GTO crowd


----------



## Animalmutha (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks 400 4 speed, my 71' is a factory 400 auto with AC and power everything. This is my fourth Pontiac and I want to try and stay as stock as possible. Thanks for the pic BTW.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is what I put on my 70. Performance Years as them. But you might check out the Formula Wheel too. Do like the look of it also and they cost a little less. .. Les


----------

